

Ask HN: Video feed of startup school 2010 talks? - smg

Most YC events are now live streamed on Justin.TV. I think this leads to extremely low quality video feeds and incomprehensible audio. (Please see the last year's video archive). Given that a large number of people who apply for the startup school are not selected to attend it I hope that there is some way that YC could provide a higher quality video feed.
======
steveeq1
And while you're at it, can Y Combinator put live streaming in nearby
classrooms at stanford for those who didn't get accepted to this year's
startup school?

------
jdavid
It would be great if YCs video library were available as an RSS/ Podcast
stream so you can watch it in iTunes, or on your Zune like TED videos are
available.

